# Pressure or Flow unloaders...



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

I've converted to a flow-sensitive unloader on my big machine, and this thing is SWEET!!!

I will be doing the conversion on my small machines as well.

My recommendation: If you haven't converted, DO IT!!!

(It also will make the pump last much longer)


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

dragula said:


> I've converted to a flow-sensitive unloader on my big machine, and this thing is SWEET!!!
> 
> I will be doing the conversion on my small machines as well.
> 
> ...


what type machines ? 

explain more .......


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah I am lost... (not hard to do  )


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> what type machines ?
> 
> explain more .......


That was my question. Than I realized it was in pressure washing:whistling2:


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

Ummm...My pressure washer?

My big gun is a 10.5gpm, my wee one is a B&S 13hp, and I have a small 2.5gpm for X-jetting.


A flow sensitive unloader lets the pressure build gradually, thus eliminating the "water hammer" effect on the pump.

Much easier on the hand as well.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

dragula said:


> Ummm...My pressure washer?
> 
> My big gun is a 10.5gpm, my wee one is a B&S 13hp, and I have a small 2.5gpm for X-jetting.
> 
> ...


I know that ......was wondering the size and what type of washing. 

You like the 2.5 for x-jetting?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

10.5 gpm...wow

Are you doing flatwork, dumpsters, or fleets?


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, the 10.5 (24hp Kohler) is for flatwork (I also have a burner on it). It also comes in handy when doing large homes, as I can pull 400ft of hose if I need to, and still have good pressure/flow.

IMO, anything above 8gpm is over-kill, even with a lot of flatwork. It is nice to be able to move a 30'' surface cleaner if I have to though!!!

My 4gpm 13hp machine has more actual pressure, but I let the chems do the work on anything besides large flatwork. My machine recently blew-up while doing all the sidewalks in downtown, and had to use the little one until the big one was fixed. At 175lbs, that thing is a bear to move by yourself.


With X-jetting, or any other type of siphoning mechanism, you want to go with the lowest GPM possible (within reason;Above 2gpm, below 3gpm).

A lower GPM will create a greater Venturi effect, thus allowing more chemical to be pulled by the siphon.

PRO-TIP: If you connect your 5/16 X-jet line to the nipple on a pump sprayer, you can increase flow, and run 50' of X-jet chem hose.


----------

